# FS: 110 Gallon Tank



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Alright Guys i have given away all my fish. (besides 2 pelco's and pictus, too keep tank cycled)

*PHASE 2 - Tank Pakage (Just add Fish)*
*Priced to Sell Fast - @ X* *New prices listed below (POST #7)
*
My 110 Gallon (tall) -5 feet tank is up for sale.
_This has been setup in my Heated Garage so i'v haven't upgrade to much on the Stand or Cover._
Setup Package:
-110 Gallon 5feet *SOLD*
-Black wood stand 6 feet ( i use the extra feet to place a table light with full spectrum light...GHETTO! ) *SOLD*
-300 Watt heater *SOLD*
*Available *

AC110 $55
Topfin30 $15
Drift wood (1 feet) $15


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

AWW you shoul have waited for my Thread


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what are the dimensions of this tank?


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

I'l say 48 7/8 x19 x30 tentatively until tonight when i bring out the measuring tape and take more photo's


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Anyone wants the tank only? I'm looking for a stand...  what does the stand look like? pics? I can pick up the stand as early as tm night


----------



## realshow (May 14, 2010)

I might be interested in the tank only as I have a 5 foot stand . How deep is the tank?


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

SnailPuffer said:


> Anyone wants the tank only? I'm looking for a stand...  what does the stand look like? pics? I can pick up the stand as early as tm night


The stand's preety basic no cabinetry, just a stand.

I got the stand from Honda3000 and added some lateral supports and Painted with Krylon Black.

Decided to partout, (tank must Go first before stand )
New prices
Tank $190 (5 feet X 2feet X 18 inches)
Stand $30 ( 6 feet X 2 feet x ~2.5-3 feet)
AC110 $55
Topfin30 $15
Drift wood (1 feet) $15

Or tank all for a low $250
Link to post, I apologies in advance for the clutter!


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

I want the stand I want the stand  I can pick it up tonight  me me me... anyone want tank? I've been looking around for a stand for so long...  anyone? tank?


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Daily Bump, price drop $249 For Unit
(that's literally $59 more from the tank itself gets you a stand AC110, topfin 30, 1ft piece drift wood and a 300 W and 50 W heater) ...And my DIY egg-crate canpoy lol

Better pics will be posted soon, Camera was in wrong shooting mode...


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump for a good size tank at an AWESOME Price!

Everything is $219 only w/o the stand.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

SnailPuffer said:


> Bump Bump Bump for a good size tank at an AWESOME Price!
> 
> Everything is $219 only w/o the stand.


Yeah thats a great idea SnailPuff, if other want to split with Snail.
I'l have more pic up tmrw,


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Bump for my new tank project...


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

what a nice price for the tank.. i would take it, but too bad my room is not big enough >.<


----------

